
Thousands of books being re-shelved in a two minute time-lapse [video] - Tomte
https://www.dpreview.com/news/4686813680/watch-thousands-of-books-being-re-shelved-in-two-minute-time-lapse
======
todd8
I was expecting some sort of automation, but still a beautiful reading room. I
have always loved libraries and spent many hours in them growing up.

I have my own library problems, too many books not enough space.

------
timonoko
However. In the meantime the main issue was solved. The famed "Old Books
Smell" is available in a bottle. You can spray it on your reading device.

------
Todd
That was well done. Time lapse, yes, but time lapse focal length changes and
from multiple perspectives. Some shots over the course of days.

------
ad404b8a372f2b9
I was hoping robots would be involved.

------
user5994461
Just a normal video accelerated 1000x of guys putting books on the shelves of
a public library (after it was closed for renovation and all books removed).

Expected much better given the title. That is terribly disappointing.

